

On-demand cloud music - a new era - grellas
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_17691275?nclick_check=1

======
apress
This article quotes a lot of self-serving executives who run subscription
music services predicting they will be the next big thing but haven't they
been predicting that since about 2001 and aren't Rhapsody and its brethren
already offering something pretty similar that is only mildly popular? Don't
believe the hype.

~~~
TomOfTTB
The difference now is far greater access. With smartphones in everyone's
pocket and TV boxes that connect to these services the whole thing becomes a
lot more compelling.

As someone who doesn't work for any of these companies I can tell you there's
truth to what they're saying. My Mog subscription has caused my iTunes
spending to all but disappear.

